
Complete tree of life visualization using d3 and Catalog of Life - bpodgursky
http://bpodgursky.com/2016/02/20/catalog-of-life-taxonomic-tree/
======
pierrec
If you want a phylogenetic tree navigator demo that will blow your mind, check
out the extremely smooth hyperbolic tree demo from js_of_ocaml:

[https://ocsigen.org/js_of_ocaml/2.6/files/hyperbolic/index.h...](https://ocsigen.org/js_of_ocaml/2.6/files/hyperbolic/index.html)

I fantasize about this being applied to a more exhaustive tree of life. You
could almost make a game out of it.

~~~
Symbiote
There's [http://www.onezoom.org/](http://www.onezoom.org/) which also has a
nicer interface.

Though it's good to see anyone experimenting with freely available
biodiversity data. It's also my job to provide it.

------
qab
Oh dear The Taxacom experts are less than enthusiastic ...

    
    
       « Hi all, I can't say that I would recommend this so-called
        "tree". It is not only incomplete, but it is not really a tree (just a series
        of interconnected bushes). The most noticeable is the omission of a lot of photosynthetic phyla,
        such as Chlorophyta and Rhodophyta, and especially most taxa in Kingdom
        Chromista (where are the diatoms, phaeophytes, xanthophytes, chrysophytes,
        etc.). This "tree" needs a lot of work. 
    

[http://markmail.org/message/h32kgtoum6zri3ev?q=thread:3mg7wc...](http://markmail.org/message/h32kgtoum6zri3ev?q=thread:3mg7wc4m63jgb727)

~~~
bpodgursky
Oh well. I'm happy to use a more complete corpus if one is available. But I
don't have nearly the expertise to do any manual cleanup or patching.

------
limbicsystem
Or this
[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/labs/lab/evolution/research#/ev...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/labs/lab/evolution/research#/evo/deeptree)

------
bane
This is very nicely done, but I wouldn't call it a "visualization", more of a
"navigator". However, in the best kind of interface design, the data _is_ the
interface, and I'm all for that.

------
CamperBob2
This would be absurdly cool if it pulled in Wikimedia images and/or called up
the corresponding Wikipedia articles in a frame.

~~~
bpodgursky
I know, I know, when I have time... pull requests are also welcome : )

------
rogerthatt
I've always wanted to use D3 for something but can never find a reason to use
it!

------
ekoontz
Very nice.. Found my own species in a few click!

